# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  متى العلامات ؟؟؟؟ :(

## Sc®ipt

*مرحبا

يا ريت اذا حدا من الأعضاء بعرف متى العلامات رح تنزل ع النت يخبرنا عشان الواحد يعرف كم مادة حمل
و بكون شاكر إله
لأني عايش على اعصابي
*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Gbiggrin: 
لما يطلعو

----------


## Sc®ipt

> لما يطلعو


 :SnipeR (88): 


 :Frown:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


اي روق يا عم  :Bl (8):

----------


## جسر الحياة

على ما أظن رح تطلع يوم الأحد ..

وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Sc®ipt

> اي روق يا عم


تكرمي روقنا  :Eh S(7): 

بس والله قاعد على اعصابي
لأنه هاد الفصل المادة الي مش F رح تنزل بالكثير D

----------


## Sc®ipt

> على ما أظن رح تطلع يوم الأحد ..
> 
> وبالتوفيق للجميع


شكرا عمر  :Eh S(7):  :Eh S(7): 
وان شاء الله خير
و بالتوفيق الك و للجميع
خصوصا بالأدفانس  :Gbiggrin:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> شكرا عمر 
> وان شاء الله خير
> و بالتوفيق الك و للجميع
> خصوصا بالأدفانس


 
أهلا فيك .. وإن شاء الله بالتوفيق إلي وإلك وللجميع ..

بس وما تزعل مني .. أنا تفاجأت إنك بتاخد معي متقدمه ..

وللأسف الشديــد إني ما بعرفك !!!!!!!!!!    :Gbiggrin:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> بس وما تزعل مني .. أنا تفاجأت إنك بتاخد معي متقدمه ..
> 
> وللأسف الشديــد إني ما بعرفك !!!!!!!!!!


عادي مو مشكلة  :Gbiggrin: 
واصلا اغلب الأعضاء ما بعرفوني هون  :SnipeR (56): 
و يا سيدي انا زيد  :Smile:

----------


## جسر الحياة

> عادي مو مشكلة 
> واصلا اغلب الأعضاء ما بعرفوني هون 
> و يا سيدي انا زيد


 
آه هلا زيد .. والله ما عرفتك يا رجل ..

أهلا فيك .. كيفك شو أخبارك ؟؟؟ !!!

والله ما توقعت ولا 1 % إنك تطلع زيد .. يا سيدي أهلا وسهلا فيك وحياك الله ..

يلا صار إلي زميل إحكي معه عن المواد والتخصص والمحاضرات ..

تحياتي أخ زيد ..

 :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:  :Cgiving:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> آه هلا زيد .. والله ما عرفتك يا رجل ..
> 
> أهلا فيك .. كيفك شو أخبارك ؟؟؟ !!!
> تمام بشوفتك يا غالي
> 
> والله ما توقعت ولا 1 % إنك تطلع زيد .. يل سيدي أهلا وسهلا فيك وحياك الله  ..
> الله محييك على راسي حبيبي عمر
> 
> يلا صار إلي زميل إحكي معه عن المواد والتخصص والمحاضرات ..
> ...


تسلملي يا وردة  :Cgiving:

----------


## candle of dark

*العلامات طلعو*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (89): 
يس طلعو

----------


## candle of dark

اها وكيف المعدل ان شا الله عجبك

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> *العلامات طلعو*


*الله يبشرك بالخير ..*
*الحمد لله المعدل ارتفع بس لسا بدو كمان ..*
*ان شاء الله بالتوفيق للجميع ..*

----------


## candle of dark

> *الله يبشرك بالخير ..*
> *الحمد لله المعدل ارتفع بس لسا بدو كمان ..*
> *ان شاء الله بالتوفيق للجميع ..*


اها ان شاء الله بيرتفع يا شذى متل ما بدك,,,, :Icon26:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> اها ان شاء الله بيرتفع يا شذى متل ما بدك,,,,


*آآآآآمين يا رب .. الله يسمع منك ..*
*وبالتوفيق للجميع ..*

----------


## candle of dark

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

:SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (35): 
شكرا الك ..

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (89):  مبروك للي ارتفع معه
وحظا اوفر للباقي

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> مبروك للي ارتفع معه
> وحظا اوفر للباقي


* وانت شو يا رفيق ؟؟*

----------


## تاج النساء

الله ياخذ العلامات

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> الله ياخذ العلامات


 *ما احنا اخذناهم وخلص ..*
*عقبال علامات التوجيهي ..*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> * وانت شو يا رفيق ؟؟*


 الحمد لله يا رفيقه , ارتفع  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

علامات رائعة و الحمد لله

معدلي ارتفع و صار تقديري جيد

 :Bl (9):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كلامك صحيح مية بالمية 

التدريس عنا قوي كثير

احنا قسم الميكانيك منموت حتى ناخد العلامة الكويسة

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
الحمد لله علاماتي منيحة 

باقيلي 3 مواد ومشروع التخرج وأتخـــــــــــــرج ... ياي مو مصدق  :SnipeR (57): 
[/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

يا ريتهم ما طلعو

 :SnipeR (3):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب الله يخلصني من العلامات بعدني سنفورة وعلاماتي زفت 
طيب كيف احسب المعدل

----------


## بنت الشديفات

طيب كيف بدي اعرف انو جيد ولا مقبول

----------


## العالي عالي

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

عالي شو مالك بتبكي

----------


## العالي عالي

*خايف عليكم من العلامات
*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:  :1a9661cee1:

----------


## you know?

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ليش  العلامات طلعو شي انا كل يوم بتدخل ع النت وما في علامات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Sc®ipt

> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ليش  العلامات طلعو شي انا كل يوم بتدخل ع النت وما في علامات!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


العلامات نزلو صديقي
بس الموقع تعطل  :Smile: 
اصبر لبكرا و بشتغل  :Smile:

----------


## bent_irbed

*[align=center][/align]مبروك للجميع 
انا 3.1 هههههه بس خايفه حكولي المعدل ما برتفع وبنزل كل فصل عشر يعني على سنة التخرج بكون مقبول 

بدي اسألكم عن دكاترة رياضيات وفيزياء وc++ مناح غير عبدالله العجلوني وعبد الرحمن عكور يا ريت تساعدوني 

ومبروووك مره تانيه للجميع وعقبال التخرج*

----------


## Sc®ipt

c++ عند محمد بواعنه او عثمان جرادات بس
فيزيا بعدي عن عبدالله خصاونة و امين عكور بتكوني بألف خير
و رياضيات عند عبدالله عجلوني و موسى جوارنة وابعدي عن طشطوش وسلوى

----------


## آلجوري

> c++ عند محمد بواعنه او عثمان جرادات بس
> فيزيا بعدي عن عبدالله خصاونة و امين عكور بتكوني بألف خير
> و رياضيات عند عبدالله عجلوني و موسى جوارنة وابعدي عن طشطوش وسلوى


بتقترح عليها بواعنة !!! حرام عليك   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> بتقترح عليها بواعنة !!! حرام عليك


صح هو شديد
بس بنجح
و الأهم انه بتطلع عنده فهمانه

----------


## آلجوري

> صح هو شديد
> بس بنجح
> و الأهم انه بتطلع عنده فهمانه


 
هو بنجح ... بس ما بطلع من عنده فهمانة شي  :SnipeR (72): 
انا ما بحبه ولا هو بحبني كمان :Db465236ff:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> هو بنجح ... بس ما بطلع من عنده فهمانة شي 
> انا ما بحبه ولا هو بحبني كمان


انا ما بحبه بس هو بحبني  :Db465236ff:  و نجحني بالأدفانس  :Db465236ff: 
بس ربنا الله الزلمة فهمان و بشرح من قلب و رب و بطلع من عنده ناس بتفهم مش مثل غيرو و خصوصا المدرسات و بعض المدرسين

----------


## آلجوري

> انا ما بحبه بس هو بحبني  و نجحني بالأدفانس





> بس ربنا الله الزلمة فهمان و بشرح من قلب و رب و بطلع من عنده ناس بتفهم مش مثل غيرو و خصوصا المدرسات و بعض المدرسين


 :Db465236ff: 
طيب انا ما بفهم عليه ليش ؟! :SnipeR (72): 
والافرج عندو عجيب الي اقل مني بالتجميع اعلى بالعلامة ما بتعرف كيف !!!
كتير مستفز أسلوبه وبشد معه بالحكي كتير  :SnipeR (40):

----------


## Sc®ipt

والله معك حق الأفرج عنده عجيب غريب
و ما بتعرفي كيف بتتوزع العلامات
و اسلوبه مستفز كثير مش شوي بس غلطك انك بتشدي معه بالحكي

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 



> والله معك حق الأفرج عنده عجيب غريب
> و ما بتعرفي كيف بتتوزع العلامات
> و اسلوبه مستفز كثير مش شوي بس غلطك انك بتشدي معه بالحكي


بعرف غلط بس مرات ما بقدر اسكت وبعصبني  :SnipeR (72): 
شايف بعدك بتدرس ومتنيل بستين نيلة  :Db465236ff: 
[/align]

----------


## Sc®ipt

هههههههههه
منيح الي ذكرتيني
بس بيني وبنك بدي اخليها
لأنه مواد الفصل الجاي بدها دراسة
و بدي ادرس و اتنيل مش بستين نيلة بدي اتنيل ب 660 نيله  :SnipeR (72): 

دعواتك  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
الله بعين  :SnipeR (72): 

موفق  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## you know?

hiiiiiiiiiiiiii thx i see my reuslt  and by the way uam agirl?????????/
not aboy  and thx again
 :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (89):

----------


## bent_irbed

[align=center][/align]*سكربت والجوري والله حيرتوني محمد بواعنه منيح والا لا ؟؟ 
انا بهمني العلامه مش الشرح بقدر افهم لحالي المهم العلااامة 
والدكتور عبدالله العجلوني نزلت عنده رياضيات 1 بس ما حطلي علامه منيحه مع انه علاماتي كانت منيحه عنده 
والفيزياء معك حق سكربت كله الا امين عكور هههههه بصراحه رسب صاحبتي بفيزياء 1 وهلا رح تدفع حق الماده موازي لانها على الديوان  
واخر شي يسلمو كتير الكم غلبتكم معي*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *سكربت والجوري والله حيرتوني محمد بواعنه منيح والا لا ؟؟ 
> انا بهمني العلامه مش الشرح بقدر افهم لحالي المهم العلااامة 
> والدكتور عبدالله العجلوني نزلت عنده رياضيات 1 بس ما حطلي علامه منيحه مع انه علاماتي كانت منيحه عنده 
> والفيزياء معك حق سكربت كله الا امين عكور هههههه بصراحه رسب صاحبتي بفيزياء 1 وهلا رح تدفع حق الماده موازي لانها على الديوان  
> واخر شي يسلمو كتير الكم غلبتكم معي*


مممممممممممممم
هو القرار برجع إلك بالنسبة للسي التنين مناح

و رياضيات اذا بدك علامة ما إلك موسى جورانة

و فيزيا والله عبد الرحمن عكور روعة و نجحني بالفيزيا 1 بعد ما رسبت مليار مرة فيها

----------


## بنت الشديفات

علاماتي  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> علاماتي



هههههههههههه
والله شكلهم علاماتك كارثة طبيعية هزت الأمن القومي هههههههه
 :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a: 
والله خيو زي العمى الله على الظالم * الدكاترة*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> والله خيو زي العمى الله على الظالم * الدكاترة*


بتهووووووووووووووون

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اي ليمون هاد  :44ebcbb04a:  :44ebcbb04a: 
الله عليهم كأنك تشحد منهم

----------


## Sc®ipt

> اي ليمون هاد 
> الله عليهم كأنك تشحد منهم


هههههههههههههه
اسكتي والله لو تعرفي علاماتي بس
D+
D+
D+
F
C+
C+

 :SnipeR (14):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

ما شاء الله اللهم لا حسد الله يحفظك لشبابك 
انا BBBBBBBBBBBB
مشحرات ورى بعض ومصفطات تصفيط

----------


## Sc®ipt

ههههههههه
هيك و مو عاجبك الـB

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لأ خيو ما عندي واحد +d 
واحد c+  يعني انا مش عبقور بس اكلت بهدلة من الاخر لأ ولسه سنة اولى قال

----------


## Sc®ipt

عادي عادي اهم اشي التراكمي بخير و الفصل الجاي بصير حصانة ساعات

----------


## بنت الشديفات

اي تراكمي مقبول خيو من وين بدي ارفع هالمعدل

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (89):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

> 


شكلك جيد جداً

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكلك جيد جداً


  :Cool(1): يس 
شو عرفك ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

عمار و أخيرا نجحت بالفيزياء 1 و مختبرها ههههههههه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمار و أخيرا نجحت بالفيزياء 1 و مختبرها ههههههههه


 ههههههههههههههه الف مبروك بدي حلوان  :SnipeR (57): 
عند مين كانت ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> ههههههههههههههه الف مبروك بدي حلوان 
> عند مين كانت ؟



إبشر يا عمار طلبك بلسانك لما نداوم

كانت عند عبد الرحمن عكور و حطلي فيها D+ مش D

و منزل عنده فيزيا 2 الفصل الجاي  :Big Grin:

----------


## bent_irbed

*[align=center][/align]بنت الشديفات انتي سنة اولى شو تخصصك ؟؟ اذا علم حاسوب اكيد بعرفك 

يسلمو أخ سكربت غلبتك معي ومبروك النجاح بفيزيا واحد أنا كمان كنت عند عبد الرحمن عكور شعبة من ال 2 - 3 يمكن بعرفك هههههه وحطلي +c وبصراحه ما بعرف من وين المهم نجحت *

----------


## جسر الحياة

ألــف مبروك للنجاحين وحظا أوفر للذين لم يحالفهم الحظ ..

 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81): 

قصدي ألف مبروووك  للي إرتفع معدله وحظا أوفر للي نزل معدله .. 
وإن شاء الله الفصل القادم بيرفعه متل ما بده ..

أنا لسه ما أخدت العلامات .. لأنه النظام معطل .. اللهم صلي على النبي ..

والله يستر ..


 :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):  :SnipeR (78):

----------


## bent_irbed

[align=center][/align]*يسلموو كتير اختي الموقع فتح*

----------


## جسر الحياة

> للنظام المعطل استخدمو هاد لموقع ان شا الله بينفع
> http://grades.bau.edu.jo


 
يسلمو كتير كتير إلك ..

الرابط تمام .. والعلامات كمان تمام ..

يسلمو كتير وجهك علي خير ..

 :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):  :Bl (9):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:SnipeR (89):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *بنت الشديفات انتي سنة اولى شو تخصصك ؟؟ اذا علم حاسوب اكيد بعرفك 
> 
> يسلمو أخ سكربت غلبتك معي ومبروك النجاح بفيزيا واحد أنا كمان كنت عند عبد الرحمن عكور شعبة من ال 2 - 3 يمكن بعرفك هههههه وحطلي +c وبصراحه ما بعرف من وين المهم نجحت*


ههههههه
مبروك الـ C+ بس انا هاي كانت خارج نظاق احلامي هههههه
انا الـ D+ ما بعرف من وين اجتني
انا F وكثير علي بالفيزيا ههههههه
على فكرة انا كمان كنت بشعبة 2-3 ودايما مسترخي بالمقعد الأخير  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> 


حقك الشرعي  :Bl (30): 

 :Eh S(7):

----------


## bent_irbed

[align=center][/align]*ههههههه ع فكره سكربت عرفتك وانا كنت اغلب المرات بالمقعد الاخير بس بالفترة الاخيرة صاروا يحجزوه شباب ههههههههه بس جد عرفتك 
اسمك قريب من اسم لاعب كرة قدم مشهور 
ههههههه تشرفت بمعرفتك*

----------


## bent_irbed

*[align=center][/align]صح سكربت انت ما كنت بشعبتنا نقلت متأخر على ما اعتقد*

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (89):  :SnipeR (89):

----------


## تيتو

على فكرة العلامات الساعة 10:30 صباحا الموافق يوم السبت 6-1-2010

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الحمد لله خلصت من التوجيهي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> حقك الشرعي


  :44ebcbb04a:   :Eh S(21):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *ههههههه ع فكره سكربت عرفتك وانا كنت اغلب المرات بالمقعد الاخير بس بالفترة الاخيرة صاروا يحجزوه شباب ههههههههه بس جد عرفتك 
> اسمك قريب من اسم لاعب كرة قدم مشهور 
> ههههههه تشرفت بمعرفتك*


ايون انا الي اسمي قريب من اسم لاعب فرنسي مشهور << يعني صار إلك واسطة بفرنسا هههههههههه

وانا تشرفت اكثر بمعرفتك  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *صح سكربت انت ما كنت بشعبتنا نقلت متأخر على ما اعتقد*



لا كنت فيها واصلا انا اول واحد سجلت بالشعبة << عندي واسطة  :SnipeR (7):  ههههه
لا بمزح مو واسطة بس لأني عايدها و تسجيلي كان قبل تسجيلكم  :Icon29:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> على فكرة العلامات الساعة 10:30 صباحا الموافق يوم السبت 6-1-2010


بالتوفيق لكل طلاب التوجيهي  :Smile:

----------


## bent_irbed

*[align=center][/align]اها معناته مش انت انا بس بعرف اسمك ما بعرف شكلك فكرتك واحد تاني *

----------

